# No more issues remain after stage3 install [SOLVED]

## FizzyWidget

Finally i have it all working, well apart from xd card reader but there is no support for that atm, other than that all is no working, even the quick play bar (sort of)  :Smile:  i can mute play stop and ajust volume so thats good enough for me.

Thanks to all that helpedLast edited by FizzyWidget on Fri Jan 23, 2009 12:39 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## kevstar31

post your kernel config

----------

## FizzyWidget

http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/kernelconf

looking in var/log/messages - i can see it finds the camera and the card reader, i just cant get them to work

edit: ok seems webcam is working as i can select it in gimp and kopete, so i guess i just need some software for it.

edit2: looks like the card reader does work just not with xd cards - which is what i have, bloody thing best read the sd card im getting with the Canon 1000D im getting (yes its old and not the best but all i can afford atm)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

After looking over your kernel, I am amazed that the system runs. I strongly suggest you take a look at my kernel seeds. Click on the link in my sig to check them out. You have far too many things set up that are completely unnecessary, and might even be problematic.

If you'd rather let me at it, post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as /etc/fstab, and I'll set you up with a much more compact and efficient kernel setup.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

well my kernel configs have done me fine for about 5 years  :Wink:  i make every thing as modules so i can load them if needed, and i must admit gentoo does change a few settings as i never have anything other that ext2 and ext3 built in on the file system side yet when i did make menuconfig and check the file systems all were put as * - still im willing to learn.

I post what you asked for once i have woken up, and had coffee  :Very Happy: 

```
carp-lap ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:2849 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0427 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)

08:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 01)

09:09.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

09:09.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

09:09.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

09:09.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

09:09.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev ff)

```

```
carp-lap ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1994.968

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3989.93

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1994.968

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3989.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

fstab

```
/dev/sda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user,rw  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

//192.168.1.2/3dapps/   /home/carpo/3dapps   cifs _netdev,credentials=/home/carpo/.sam,rw 0 0

//192.168.1.2/3DMODELS  /home/carpo/3dmodels cifs _netdev,credentials=/home/carpo/.sam,rw 0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Working with kernels is my hobby within the greater hobby of Linux. When I took a look at yours, the first thing that jumped out at me was fair CPU scheduling being turned on. At this point, fair CPU scheduling still waits for the userspace stuff to make it work. Without the userspace stuff, all it does is slow your machine to a crawl. 

Turning on forced module loading can and does cause problems. The .27 kernel family has module auto loading set to on permanently. It cannot be turned off like it can in the preceding kernel families. Forcing module loading is redundant, and can cause tainting.

Also, you had devices turned on that didn't exist in your system. That can and does cause conflicts and other problems. For instance, turning on PCMCIA support without a PCMCIA port makes no sense. Unless your lspci -n was somehow wrong, you don't have PCMCIA.

Click here for your new .config. Compile it as is, and see how things work. After that, then you can add some of the minutia that you had set up in your .config. Please post /var/log/dmesg after you boot with that kernel so I can see how close I came to the mark.

Thanks.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

i'll have to try it in a week - have to go away doing some work for my brothers company and need the laptop as vista :/ will reinstall gentoo then and see how things perform, will prob do a due boot setup  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Keep me posted.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

pappy could you do one of your configs for this pc (server/desktop/htpc)

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:0369 (rev a1)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0360 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0368 (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:036a (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:036c (rev a1)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:036d (rev a2)

00:04.0 0101: 10de:036e (rev a1)

00:05.0 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:05.1 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:05.2 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:06.0 0604: 10de:0370 (rev a2)

00:06.1 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)

00:08.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0604: 10de:0376 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:0378 (rev a2)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:0375 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0604: 10de:0377 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:08.0 0400: 14f1:8800 (rev 05)

01:08.1 0480: 14f1:8811 (rev 05)

01:08.2 0480: 14f1:8802 (rev 05)

01:08.4 0480: 14f1:8804 (rev 05)

07:00.0 0300: 10de:0391 (rev a1)
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Throw in the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo, and the /etc/fstab file for that machine, and which version you want, and you got yourself a deal! 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

ok pappy will do that when i am home, i used your .config on .27 -5 - all booted fine, was one of two issues

vesafb - wasnt there so that gave me a shock when i added the vesa line to grub and got a black screen  :Wink: 

i had to add support for my wacom tablet, and change the input size

had to enable some irda stuff as i will try and get the remote working on there (although not sure irda under networking is right?)

and last thing was i needed to enable v4l so i could get the webcam working.

I will post both configs and the dmesg files once i have the laptop sorted, that and i have a bit of free time, i keep getting yelled at for going back to the laptop to emerge a few more things instead of cleaning up the cab's in the cab room  :Wink: 

edit: just found another issue

 * Preparing nvidia module

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***

also i noticed you didnt put the fan in acpi as * or M is there any reason you left it blank ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I prefer to keep the fan operating on the built-in sensors with the system's firmware settings. I have read of numerous problems of fans not working, or conking out with ACPI control. I don't want to be the cause of sending someone's CPU to digital Nirvana. This setup works for me with all three systems. And so far, none of my fans has decided to die or otherwise behave badly. So, I set up the seeds to reflect this.

As far as the fb issue, just turn off that option in the kernel, and it should fix things. Switch back to VESA, or none, whichever doesn't come out as insane when you install your video driver. Since I don't have a machine with an nvidia card, it's a bit of guesswork as to what will and won't work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

ok then pappy heres the info you wanted

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:0369 (rev a1)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0360 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0368 (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:036a (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:036c (rev a1)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:036d (rev a2)

00:04.0 0101: 10de:036e (rev a1)

00:05.0 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:05.1 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:05.2 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:06.0 0604: 10de:0370 (rev a2)

00:06.1 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)

00:08.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0604: 10de:0376 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:0378 (rev a2)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:0375 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0604: 10de:0377 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:08.0 0400: 14f1:8800 (rev 05)

01:08.1 0480: 14f1:8811 (rev 05)

01:08.2 0480: 14f1:8802 (rev 05)

01:08.4 0480: 14f1:8804 (rev 05)

07:00.0 0300: 10de:0391 (rev a1)
```

```
carp-serv etc # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.154

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                        pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno                                                                                       wext 3dnow rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4420.30

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.154

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                        pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dno                                                                                       wext 3dnow rep_good nopl pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4420.35

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

```
/dev/sda1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/sda2        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3        /       ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/stor/age    /glftpd/site   ext2    noatime         1 2 - (LVM)

/dev/dvd        /mnt/dvd        auto    user,rw 0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Which kernel version do you want? Is it an x86 or x86_64? Love your sig!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

oops - forgot that  :Razz:   x86_64 (seeing as there's 4gb ram in there) 2.6.27-5 please - unless the sources have been updated again  :Smile:  - think 2.6.28 and nvidia don't play nice atm so best keep with latest .27  :Smile:  also will need cifs support 

Thanks - i do like the tongue in cheek sigs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The latest vanilla source is 2.6.27.8. I'll do you one of those. And, since I'm working on the seeds to update their settings, you get to be the first kid on the block (besides me, that is) to use the new seeds. Aren't you lucky?

I'll set this up later on today. I have to visit Dr. Feelgood for more happy pills. 'Til then...

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

cant seem to see them in portage, latest i can get is 2.6.27.7-r5 or you mean i will have to do it manually?

no biggy i can do that - yes that will be fine, suppose i could update the laptop to when its sorted, i'll post the .config so you can see what the differences were between what you gave me and what i had to change  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You can get it with portage by using emerge -av =vanilla-sources-2.6.27.8. Depending on whether or not you're running with ~arch, you can unmask that version by using 

```
echo "=vanilla-sources-2.6.27.8 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

and follow that with the emerge. It is the lastest version available at kernel.org.

Click here for your new .config. The only thing I wasn't sure about was IOMMU, as in whether or not it is applicable to the system in question. I think it's probably OK to use it. You'll have to experiment to find out one way or another, unless someone says whether it's applicable here. I didn't turn it on. 

Also, I set you up with the VESA frame buffer temporarily. From what I hear, nvidia cards are tricky. I don't think that setting will hurt anything, but once again, I have no way to verify. Maybe Santa will bring me something in an AMD, just so I can have something to use as a test machine.

Also, please post /var/log/dmesg once you boot, so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

cheers pappy, will be busy reinstalling both laptop and server later today, it wasnt a good idea of mine to change amd64 to ~am64 in make conf, some packages are playing nice, although kde4 seems ok  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, running as ~arch does have it's bad points. I've had a few packages come through that really tore some things up. Fortunately, I was able to find fixes, but sometimes they weren't ready the next day, so to speak.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pappy_mcfae,

To run ~arch reasonably safely you also need plenty of disk space and FEATURES="buildpkg" 

Then when something horrible happens emerge -K =<package>-<oldver> is your get out of jail free card.

You can at least go back where you came from fairly quickly and lick your wounds.

There are a few times when thats not possible, like when I switched to modular Xorg and found out about libexpat while I didn't have any Xorg at all. 

With more mundane things you can go back a version of openoffice in 10 minutes.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> ...me was fair CPU scheduling being turned on. At...

 

what i the kernel config for this?

----------

## FizzyWidget

ok pappy here is the kernel config of mine, with the changes in and here are 2 dmesg files, first boot is yours second boot is mine - this is the laptop

might be putting vista back on the laptop as the bloody thing will not record any audio from webcam mic or the headset i have  :Sad:  ot much good to me if i cant use the thing for video conferencing

http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/carpos.config

http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/dmesg.firstboot

http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/dmesg.secondboot

will see about doing the server tomorrow (if i dont redo the laptop), well today actually - its 2:36am here, will see how i feel

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Carps wrote:*   

> ok pappy here is the kernel config of mine, with the changes in and here are 2 dmesg files, first boot is yours second boot is mine - this is the laptop
> 
> might be putting vista back on the laptop as the bloody thing will not record any audio from webcam mic or the headset i have  ot much good to me if i cant use the thing for video conferencing
> 
> http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/carpos.config
> ...

 

have you enabled CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

NeddySeagoon,

I keep the data I create backed up. That's the most important thing. If my setup were to bite the dust, I have a two month old stage-4 of all three systems...and I'm planning on doing another stage-4 in the next few weeks. It's getting to be that time. 

DaggyStyle, 

I'm not sure what you asked. It is called Fair CPU Scheduling. It is also called Group CPU scheduler. It is found under the General setup section. Until such time as the userspace stuff hits, there's not much point in setting it up. It slows things down, mostly.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Carps,

I bet you think I forgot you...well, I did, but only for a moment... :Neutral: 

Sorry.

Anyway, dmesg is looking pretty good. How is the system running? As for the sound system, there are some tricks you might have to do to get your sound card working under Gentoo. There is information about that in the forum. I've read it, but I don't recall when.

You could also set up dual boot with vista. That way you can have the good old works every time windoze experience, and the fun of working with a real OS, and tweaking it into shape. Two out of three of my systems dual boot, mostly because of the plug-ins and other stuff I have for my windoze sound program. It's rare I switch over, but I have the option. There are documents on it around. I can tell you how I did it, also.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DaggyStyle, 
> 
> I'm not sure what you asked. It is called Fair CPU Scheduling. It is also called Group CPU scheduler. It is found under the General setup section. Until such time as the userspace stuff hits, there's not much point in setting it up. It slows things down, mostly.
> ...

 

so you would recommend to disable this config in the kernel?

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Carps,
> 
> I bet you think I forgot you...well, I did, but only for a moment...
> 
> Sorry.
> ...

 

The sound card works fine bud, sound comes out of it  :Razz:  and the headphones on the soundcard jack work fine too, im thinking it may be an issue with dev/dsp, system is running fine though, very responsive.

There are other hardware issues that may force me back to vista though

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Carps wrote:*   ok pappy here is the kernel config of mine, with the changes in and here are 2 dmesg files, first boot is yours second boot is mine - this is the laptop
> 
> might be putting vista back on the laptop as the bloody thing will not record any audio from webcam mic or the headset i have  ot much good to me if i cant use the thing for video conferencing
> 
> http://carpothinks.workisboring.com/carpos.config
> ...

 

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

looks like thats a no  :Wink:  - could have sworn i selected that, or was that on another compile ? i will give it a go thanks, although i dont think that would have any effect on the mic input on the sound card

----------

## DaggyStyle

inorder for my webcam to record,  had to enable this option, I think this should sole the issue for you.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> so you would recommend to disable this config in the kernel?

 

Absolutely. Like I've said before, Fair CPU is a work in progress, and until they get the userspace stuff right (or available, even), it's best to leave this turned off, or turn it off if it's on. Turning it on can leave your computer in a confused state, attempting to control what has priority, and when...effectively without a rudder. This can result in bad operation, failure to boot (sometimes), and other scary things I've fixed simply by turning that off.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Carps wrote:*   

> looks like thats a no  - could have sworn i selected that, or was that on another compile ? i will give it a go thanks, although i dont think that would have any effect on the mic input on the sound card

 

Are you running a USB sound device? If so, then yes, turn that on. However, if you're not...as in you're trying to get the snd-intel-hda to record, turning that on will only confuse the situation. 

What I would recommend is to play a bit with alsa's settings via alsamixer (in a non-X console session). Also, you can try kmix (if you're running KDE-3.5.x...not sure about KDE-4 or Gnome). That should allow you to set recording levels. There is also a GUI alsamixer, but that's a separate package.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

have tried all that, i think it might just be krec being a gimp, is there any other sound recording programs for kde 3.5

----------

## padoor

i have emerged kdemultimedia-meta.

but krec does not compile for some reason . 

i have kde-3.5.10 and kde-4.1.3 both full kde packages. except krec in both

you can try to use audacity to do that job.

----------

## FizzyWidget

emerges and builds fine here, i  might try audacity next week, i got peed right off because i couldn't get bluray to play on there, even though it has the drive that i folded under the pressure and stuck vista back on there, i will sort out the server first and then might give it another go

----------

## padoor

i found the gmome-sound-recorder installed in my laptop.

i could not find which package installed it.

works wonderfully well for recoeding sounds from moc capture and other inputs.

the file can be saved.

krec never did a job like that .  :Smile: 

probably you have to install complete gnome for this .i dont know.

thought i will let you know of existence of this recorder.  :Smile: 

----------

## amdg

Carps: Have you checked your mixer settings for the line input?  Maybe they're just muted.  If you're sure they aren't muted, or if line input is not listed in the mixer, the ALSA driver for your sound card may be buggy.  I've seen many reports of microphone input not working with snd_intel_hda.  It didn't work for my laptop either.

Anyway, I can only get my microphone to work by using OSS4 sound drivers (not OSS3 which is the deprecated option in the Linux kernel).  Try it, it might work for you too.

padoor: Try this: equery b gnome-sound-recorder (you need to have the gentoolkit package installed).

----------

## padoor

yes i found the gnome-media package has the recorder.

it works nice . any sound in the system played can be recorded. including microphone.

easy operation too.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Depending on your recording needs, you can go from a fairly simple thing, such as using sox, to using ardour. 

Ardour is for professional quality recording, multitrack and so on. It can sometims be a bit fussy in its own right. However, if you modify the ebuild and change 

```
SYSLIBS=1
```

 to 

```
SYSLIBS=0
```

it ardour gets much more stable. It also requires jack-audio-connection. qjackctl is your friend when it comes to jack-audio-connection.

Audacity can also do a decent enough job, but sometimes it's a little weird. It's fussy about setting sample speed, and defaults to 48kHz, especially with laptop sound devices.

Sox is a command line package. One of the included files is called rec. It is a command line program. I use it's other program, play, to run my KDE system sounds (instead of arts), and it's fairly bullet-proof. As far as I know, there is no GUI for it. It is a fairly simple program, but quite powerful. Install it and check out the documentation.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

system is almost back in, i think i was trying to do too much and couldn't handle it all, have decided to do all the other things i needed to do while laptop was installing.

Makes things much easier  :Smile: 

Microphone is working, only here a hiss if i listen back through headphones, not through laptop speakers  :Smile:  , now to see if webcam works  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I know. Even now, I am downgrading a Christmas computer for my roommate to XP, as vista is still a mess. I'm one modem driver away from done.

While I do that, I'm also turning my CD collection into MP3's. Since the monitor is being used for the Xmas box, I have to rip with the two laptops and dump the results on the 64-bit machine. It's holiday pandemonium!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

well i have gentoo laptop behaving now - webcam works(with audio) microphone works (krec sucks) zsnes works  :Wink:  just need to get quickplay buttons working now, and hp remote control and im sorted.

I know you have done a lot for me already pappy and i am greatfull  :Smile:  but think you could help with this? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718442.html - thats the quick play keys, not really a big issue, would be nice to be able to use them though

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're talking about the CD player buttons on the outside of the machine (or on the keyboard), I'm out of my league there. I don't have those buttons.

I'm glad to have helped to this point. It's my contribution to the community...and the only altruistic thing I do.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

your kernel config for the server was spot on bud, well except for one small little issue of it not picking up the keyboard and mouse!!  :Wink:  - still one chroot and recompile later all is fine, only thing required was ochi  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

:SLAPS HEAD: D'oh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

How did I miss that? It must have been really late, or I was really tired.   :Embarassed: 

But the rest is spot on? That's good to hear. I love customer satisfaction... :happy dance:  :Smile: 

I'm still one modem driver from complete on this Christmas system. Who'd-a-thunk-it? If I were setting up Gentoo, it would already be in the box, ready for wrapping. 

Windoze, what a mess.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

only 1 more outstanding issue no one has a hp laptop wth the quick play buttons working ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Carps wrote:*   

> only 1 more outstanding issue no one has a hp laptop wth the quick play buttons working ?

 

by quickplay you mean the play,stop and etc only of the dvd buttons?

----------

## FizzyWidget

yes those would be the buttons, i don't know why but the only button that seems to work is the stop button, and that seems to mute the sound :p

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Carps wrote:*   

> yes those would be the buttons, i don't know why but the only button that seems to work is the stop button, and that seems to mute the sound :p

 

on my old laptop (hp) I managed to get them to work using this howto: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys

and xbindkeys

----------

## FizzyWidget

Thanks i will take a look

----------

## FizzyWidget

pappy i know this might be cheeky but is there anyway you could update the 2 kernel confs you did for me to 2.6.28 kernel, seems theres a lot of new options and i dont want to tick anything i may or may not need, as the configs are good atm :p

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Carps,

Build on your working .config file.  This is dipping your toe in the waters of kernel building ...

Copy your .config file from one kernel to the next. 

In your new kernel tree, run make oldconf and answer its questions.

Press ? to see what each one does. 

Make notes of these option names and how you set them.

This process migrates your kernel .config from one kernel to the next and produces a legal .config

Build and install the kernel in the normal way, being sure to give it a new name in /boot and

add a booting stanza to grub.conf for it.

Reboot, choosing your new kernel. If it won't boot, choose your old kernel, boot and fix your new one, using make menuconfig.

Ask questions here if you need to.

Rinse and repeat until it works.

----------

## FizzyWidget

i went with the default answers for now, if it aint broke dont fix is, as the saying goes, well i was scared of breaking it  :Smile:  seems to be ok for the moment

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Carps,

Breaking it offers a learning opportunity and you have the safety net of your old kernel

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I agree with NeddySeagoon. Learning by doing is THE way to learn. 

However, if you'd like a better base on which to build, check out the .configs for the .28 family, they are up and available at the site in my sig. 

Frankly, I don't, can't, and wouldn't recommend the .28 kernel family if you're running intel video hardware AND amd64 (or are running with the old i810 (as in NOT i915)). Only one out of three of my systems can operate without puking all over itself with .28. The 64 bit gets unstable, and the old laptop has to be rebooted upon exiting X.

Use the kernel seed, and put in your hardware devices.

Good luck. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

feck!! im using amd64 and nvidia with .28!!!!! eek, suppose i could drop back to 27 to be safe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I have also dropped .28 for the moment. The only machine I have that can successfully run with the .28 kernel is this one, and even that is tenuous. The core-2 gets fidgety, and the old Toshiba laptop can only enter X once. An attempt to startx a second time causes locking.

So, not unlike the .23 family, I'm thinking the .28 kernels might be a bridge to somewhere else. We'll just have to wait and see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

well after a little issue of power supply blowing up and near taking everything with it i have had to use one of your seeds pappy as the .config's i was using are no longer there and i thought i had them backed up when i never  :Sad:  - will soon see if i put things in the right place  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Nuclear power supplies...I hate them. The only thing worse is when lightning pays a visit.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

i think it might have been divine intervention as i was talking to a fellow atheists when it happened  :Wink:  so far all seems to be there, i will know in the morning when i install the desktop and media apps  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I hope for the best. It's always sad to see a computer gone long before its time...especially if it's mine!   :Laughing: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

are you still of the position that its best not to go anywhere near 2.6.28 kernel ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ask me that question after I set up a 2.5.28.1 kernel on this machine, and I'll let you know. 

For now, since none of my bugs has been touched since I posted more info, I'm pretty sure they're not burning down the place to get the problems fixed. I am about to set up a seed for the 2.6.28.1 kernel version, so I should know in about an hour or two. I hope to get back to you before I snooze. If not, tomorrow definitely.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

cool

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sorry for the delay. I was busy today. 

Right now, I am posting this message from a machine running both an Intel CPU and an nVidia FX 5200, AND 2.6.28.1. It's been running for a couple hours now with the .28 kernel and it seems ok with it.

Tomorrow, I'm going to set up a .28 on the most sensitive machine I have, gen-tosh. It really didn't like the .28 kernel. That will tell the tale as far as whether the bug I noticed is still there.

2.6.28.1 still horks up something that made one of the kernel devs think core-too was going nuclear; specifically:

```
[    0.436379] alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm

[    0.436394] 00000000: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 
```

I have no idea what that means, but I do know that the guy who's dealing with this bug at kernel.org thought that error was "worrying", vis a vis: *Quote:*   

> This is really worrying.  I'd lean towards suspecting either a compiler bug, or possible hardware failure rather than a driver that isn't even being used.

 

A compiler bug is right out. I made my first 2.6.28 kernel using gcc-4.2.3. I made the current one with gcc-4.3.2. The above error is not related to the compiler. Nor can it possibly be a hardware issue when it's affecting /var/log/dmesg files on machines that don't reside within five feet of my current position.

I'm blathering now. Suffice it to say, yeah, play with .28. The more people who come up with this "hardware problem", the more likely the kernel devs will realize that it's not an isolated event.

Blessed be!

Pappy

PS, can you tell it's been a long day?  :Smile: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

think i will leave that to others - i have no testing pc atm, and the pc is rather stable atm - might update to .27.12 kernel later

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I just went to 2.6.27.12 on this machine, and it's working just fine, as expected.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

Hows the 28.1 behaving ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Dude, it's sucking still. Gen-tosh was having none of it. Core-too actually ran X...until I shut it down and the computer frickin' froze again! I am thinking about reading more about GEM to see how far I am from it. That might help the X problem, but I'm not so sure about that "worrying" bug that was there looking up at me from every /var/log/dmesg file I saw.

Bam-bam is apparently just sitting there with the .28 kernel like it was made to run it. I haven't hooked up the monitor in a couple days. I figured I'd take a looksee at the screen later on tonight, or tomorrow. But I just did it's sync and update via ssh on core-too, and it didn't choke, balk, or otherwise act as if it was going to roll over and die. 

If you're running an all Intel system, for the moment, it's still advisable to stay away from the .28. This is especially true if you have yet to take the GEM plunge, like yours truly. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

guess i'll stick with .27.12 then - i decided to redo the laptop today so i used your .12 seed, i did hit one or two errors but i found what  i needed to get it booting though

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I tell you what, the machine with the nvidia card is just running like the .28 kernel was made for it. More research is definitely needed.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

All is working fine now (see first post)

Thanks all

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## FizzyWidget

Bit of a bump on this, but i thought i would let people know that since going to xorg 1.5 and evdev everything on my hp dv6920ea laptop works, even the remote control  :Smile:  so if you want you quickbars and stuff to work looks like xorg and evdev is the thing to use

----------

